# I Have A Bug *literally*



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

I really have a bug.

Take note my phone is not plugged in. The only thing I did before It did this was run bmcs powerboost because I was getting the new nightly. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

rnarc206 said:


> I really have a bug.
> 
> Take note my phone is not plugged in. The only thing I did before It did this was run bmcs powerboost because I was getting the new nightly. Anyone have any ideas?


If you read the last couple of pages in his script thread some people have been reporting their battery icon changing to the debugging icon after flashing his script.


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is there a fix? Restore and reflash maybe


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

rnarc206 said:


> Is there a fix? Restore and reflash maybe


I don't think there is yet but I'm not 100% sure.


----------

